# nach upgrade installation funkt. camera nicht mehr



## Maffy (4. September 2002)

hallo,

habe jetzt das upgrade auf media studio pro 6.5 installiert. 
beim einschalten der videocamera hängt sich jedoch jetzt der computer auf. ich komme weder in das startmenü noch kann ich die maus bewegen und muss über reset einen neustart machen.

wenn die camera aus ist, dann geht alles normal, sobald ich sie aber einschalte geht nix mehr.

gruß maffy


----------



## goela (4. September 2002)

Welches Betriebssytem?


----------



## MoMo (4. September 2002)

Bitte immer genaue Angaben machen, siehe ACHTUNG!-Link. Bubi sschreibt so was ja nicht zum Vergüngen!

@goela: Ups, habe dich ja noch gar nicht bewertet! Wird selbstverständlich sofort nachgeholt


----------



## Maffy (5. September 2002)

ich arbeite unter w98se. 

eigentlich wollte ich schon auf auf windows xp umstellen aber da gibt bei mir einige sachen im computer die nicht von wxp unterstützt werden.

ich werd mich wol am wochenende mal hinsetzen müssen um dass prb. zu lösen.

gruß maffy


----------



## goela (5. September 2002)

Ist nur mal so ein Gedanke!
Vielleicht solltest Du einfach den DV-Patch der Version 6.0 nochmals installieren! Vielleicht hat die 6.5 Version dort was installiert, was sich nicht mit Win98SE verträgt!


----------



## Maffy (5. September 2002)

habe ich eigentlich auch gemacht.
werde aber msp + dv patch noch mal neu installieren.

gruß maffy


----------



## Maffy (5. September 2002)

nachdem ich mehrmals den dv patch installiert habe scheint es jetzt zu klappen.

die projektschablonen für meine capture karte sind zwar jetzt verschwunden, diese werden normal bei der installation der capture karte für msp installiert, aber die brauche ich ja nicht mehr oder?

gruß maffy


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. September 2002)

Ein FATx-System taugt für den Videoschnitt überhaupt nichts.
Wenn, dann NTFS also NT, 2K oder XP.

Nur ein kleiner Einwurf.


----------



## goela (5. September 2002)

Na, na, na!!!!

Ich schneide Videos schon seit Jahren mit FAT32!!!!! Geht schon! Habe auch schon ein 2,5h Urlaubsvideo problemlos mit FAT32 hinbekommen!

Richtig ist allerdings: Wird die Dateigrösse mehr als 2GB dann bekommt man Probleme! Doch die meisten Videoprogramme umgehen dies indem sie die Szenen splitten!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. September 2002)

Und was machst du, wenn du ein Video in MPEG umwandeln willst?


----------



## MoMo (5. September 2002)

Nur mal meine Vorgehensweise: Ich cutte den Film schon beim Capturen in einzelne Szenen (nach Ort, tw. auch nach Handlung, nie aber länger als 2 Minuten), was zwar gleich eine Menge Arbeit bedeutet, immer vorzuspulen und zu suchen, wo man einen Schnitt machen kann, dann aufnehmen bis zu dem Punkt, Stopp - Szenennamen vergeben (wichtig! Sonst verliert man nachher die Übersicht), dafür aber beim Arrangieren und Nachbearbeiten deutlich die vorher gemachte Arbeit wieder einspart.

@Goela: Ein 2,5h Urlaubsvideo!?! Das möchte ich sofort als Gutenacht Film  (garantiert besser als das Sandmännchen. Von wegen Sand in die Augen...)!


----------



## goela (5. September 2002)

@Bubi
Genau so, wie MoMo beschrieben hat!

Du hast schon recht, bin schon ein oder vielleicht zweimal an der 2GB Grenze gescheitert! Aber da ich 3 Partitionen für nur Videoschnitt (3x20GB = 60GB )  habe, könnte ich bei Bedarf diese problemlos in NTFS konvertieren und nachher wieder in FAT32 formatieren! Extra so gemacht! Also so ne Hintertür offen gelassen!

Sonst alle anderen Partitonen sind in FAT32 weil ich 3 Betriebsysteme habe und Daten untereinander und auch Programme austauschen will!


----------



## Maffy (16. September 2002)

mit der 2-GB grenze usw. habe ich noch keine schwierigkeiten gehabt.
ich habe da 2x30GB festplatten die ich nur für video verwende. die eine für die clips und die andere für temp dateien.

wenn ich ein urlaubs film schneide, und da kommen schon mal 2-3 mini dv bänder zusammen, digitalisiere ich diese und lasse die clips dann mit dem Scenalyzer in einzelne Clips zerteilen.

da der Scenalyzer die clips (nur bei mini-dv format) automatisch nach datum und uhrzeit trennt, lege ich mir danach endsprechende ordner für den jeweiligen tag an.

danach exportiere ich das gannze in das Medienarchiv und aranchiere das projekt im storyboard fenster.

jetzt schiebe ich die clips einfach in die timeline füge noch an den passenden stellen übergangseffekte, karten, usw. hinzu. 

Jetzt noch den Text aufnehmen für die erklärungen ec. und ein passende musik aufnehmen oder selber machen.

videoband in den viedeorecorder legen und das video direkt von der timeline abspielen und aufnehmen. fertig

ein urlaubsfilm wird bei mir nie länger als ca. 45min, alles was länger wird, wird auch für den zuschauer langweilig und irgandwann hat dieser dann keine lust mehr den schönen urlaubsfilm anzusehen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. September 2002)

Scenalyzer sollte ich mir vielleicht auch mal anschauen


----------



## MoMo (16. September 2002)

Wo kann man sich den downloaden/ist der kostenlos?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. September 2002)

Es gibt scenalyzer und scenalyzer live. Welches kostenlos ist, weiß ich nicht, such einfach mal.


----------



## Maffy (16. September 2002)

scenalyzer war bei meiner capture karte als software dabei. bei der computer video 4/02 war scenalyzer glaube ich dabei.


----------



## Maffy (17. September 2002)

hier findest du das tool. kann ich jedem empfelen der mit mini dv arbeit.

http://www.scenalyzer.com/d/main.html#cap


----------



## BubiBohnensack (17. September 2002)

Danke


----------



## goela (18. September 2002)

Ahhhh.... ich glaubs ja nicht!!

Bubi, jetzt bin ich ja fast von Dir entäuscht! Schau Dir mal folgenden Thread an: Klick mich! 

Na erinnerst Du Dich noch!

Und hier habe ich Scenalyzer auch schon erwähnt!

Ja, ja, hab das Programm schon öfters erwähnt!

Ich verwende zum Capturen von DV-Bändern nur noch Scenalyzer Live (notfalls geht auch Scenalyzer)!


----------

